# Flash Advance Wars



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 11, 2008)

http://armorgames.com/play/2194/battalion-nemesis

It's basically Advance Wars, online, free, and a lot of fun.


----------



## JJH (Sep 11, 2008)

This is fun... Now I might actually consider buying an Advance Wars game.


----------



## SL92 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, I definitely recommend picking up DoR if you haven't played one before, JJH. Not much changed with the formula, but it has a better story.

There are actually flash Sonic games that are better than what Sega does nowadays. Not an amazing feat, but cool nonetheless.


----------

